# Chatty make



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2009)

I've read, that in order to avoid prompts of type:

```
# make config
```
one should issue command:

```
# make install all
```

I am installing KDE4 and it drives me nuts with amounts of config prompts *for each port on which it depends* prior to make and installing.

Solution?


----------



## anomie (Oct 23, 2009)

There is an environment variable called BATCH that you can set. It's documented in the ports(7) manpages. 

Bourne: `# export BATCH=yes`
csh: `# setenv BATCH yes`

(This won't work for all ports. Some force interaction, and then they'll throw a fit if BATCH is set.)


----------



## Seeker (Oct 23, 2009)

Then, _csh_ is my way, on a higway 

Thank a lot!


----------



## jnr (Oct 26, 2009)

Setting BATCH will work, but if you still want to see and set those port options all at once you can do:


```
make config-recursive
```

in the kde metaport directory. It's a good idea to run it twice (or until it stops showing configuration screens), because you might enable something on the first pass that has its own port options.


----------



## Seeker (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot.
That sounds very helpful


----------



## jnr (Oct 26, 2009)

Also check out man ports's TARGETS section for a complete list.


----------

